# My weapon has landed... Yay!!



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Guys I'm pleased to announce I picked up my new weapon today. MY17 LM20 number 20/20...man what a car.. Absolutely amazing difference. Will get some pics up soon once I've given it my touches.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## alex_bg (Apr 23, 2017)

Takamo said:


> Hi Guys I'm pleased to announce I picked up my new weapon today. MY17 LM20 number 20/20...man what a car.. Absolutely amazing difference. Will get some pics up soon once I've given it my touches.


 Congrats!!! Stunning!!


----------



## Ali86GTR (Mar 28, 2018)

Takamo, congratulations! Absolute beauty! Pleased to hear your back and didn't leave the GTR crew.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Thank you guys


----------



## Jonbarlow (Oct 21, 2017)

Love lm20s


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

wooo congrats looks ace!!!


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Don't care what people say, THAT is the best colour for that car. What a stunning looking beast.

Congrats fella, did well to snag one of those!!


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice one mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Congratulations Takamo, lovely looking car. You will have a lot of fun with that!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Just love the lm 20***8217;s


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Thank you fellas, I'm soo empressed with handling and precice steering feel truly amazing, it's been very well looked after, ppf on full front end.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Nice!!!


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

Congratulations looks an amazing car. Enjoy and stay safe !!


----------



## Juice (Jun 21, 2009)

Congrats bro . Looks the nuts
All praise to the highest


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Juice said:


> Congrats bro . Looks the nuts
> All praise to the highest


Ahmeen I'm truly humble and grateful for what I have been blessed to have. Jzk


----------



## Gtr Steve (Feb 21, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

wow, nice one mate


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

What a BEAST! Brilliant! :bowdown1:


----------



## Big Stewy (May 1, 2008)

Very nice Rab, when’s the Orange wrap going on?


----------



## Juice (Jun 21, 2009)

Big Stewy said:


> Very nice Rab, when’s the Orange wrap going on?


Rab..... please don’t wrap this
It looks awesome as it is


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Dominic***8217;s old car I think?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Mashallah!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

charles charlie said:


> Dominic’s old car I think?


Yup and man what a car... Really impressed with it.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Juice said:


> Rab..... please don’t wrap this
> It looks awesome as it is


I love the katsura orange but she's gunna be staying as she is... I love it


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Kadir said:


> Mashallah!


Jzk my brother


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Thank you guys it's really humbling to receive such great comments.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice! Both Santa and God working hard over the holiday season :bowdown1:


----------



## davej51 (Jul 13, 2018)

very nice, well done mate


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

Mashallah very nice. Mubarak.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Smokin motor love it

Hang on does it have red seats:chuckle:


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Marshmallows. Looks awesome.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Imran said:


> Mashallah very nice. Mubarak.


Khair Mubarak bro. Jzk


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

TREG said:


> Smokin motor love it
> 
> Hang on does it have red seats:chuckle:


Cheers, no it's got Recaro interior... Awesome feel to the car


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Thank you guys


----------



## Kam187 (Mar 2, 2017)

Congrats dude. 

I know that car, a good example.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Love threads lime this where theirs nothing but LOVE...

Having a no.20 LM20 just perfect man... shame you couldnt get another orange one to stick your old plate on it again lol.

MA HUGE COGRATS TO YOU, YOU DESRVE IT.


----------



## Unimag (Aug 16, 2017)

Congrats

If you’re ever ready to sell, please be sure to PM me


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

V-SpecII said:


> Love threads lime this where theirs nothing but LOVE...
> 
> Having a no.20 LM20 just perfect man... shame you couldnt get another orange one to stick your old plate on it again lol.
> 
> MA HUGE COGRATS TO YOU, YOU DESRVE IT.


Thank you my brother, the Orange plate sold with the car


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Thank you guys


----------



## Monster GTR (Jun 18, 2009)

Big congrats. Would respect your view of how different it is compared to your orange MY17?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Takamo said:


> Cheers, no it's got Recaro interior... Awesome feel to the car


Pics please opcorn:


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Monster GTR said:


> Big congrats. Would respect your view of how different it is compared to your orange MY17?


Thank you my friend, my orange car was stock bar a Y pipe, this beast however is sky and ground difference, much more aggressive, handling is unbelievable, steering is on point and its the the most impressive 666bhp I've ever driven... Feels more like a 800hp car... Really impressed with Lm mods.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

TREG said:


> Pics please opcorn:


I'll get some pics up tomorrow


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Excellent choice, congrats! Interested to see pod time


----------



## C5ale (Jul 28, 2015)

Congrats, welcome to LM20 ownership, they really are awesome cars aren***8217;t they, you will enjoy it for sure!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

C5ale said:


> Congrats, welcome to LM20 ownership, they really are awesome cars aren’t they, you will enjoy it for sure!


Indeed they, it really shows how thought, design and testing has gone into making a literally the perfect Gtr.... I love it I knew I should have bought one earlier.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Thank you Tin


----------



## Davidbenson (Oct 21, 2018)

Love it. User user cool. 20/20 says it all


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Davidbenson said:


> Love it. User user cool. 20/20 says it all


Cheers David hope you're enjoying yours to, the ppf on the front bumper on mine has some light chips on it so when I get back from Saudi that'll be going in to be removed and replaced, otherwise its mint.


----------



## BLACKEMPEROR (Dec 19, 2018)

congrats on the new car.. enjoy in good health


----------



## Kelauce (Aug 2, 2014)

Great choice of car! I’ve got LM20 #9 - love it to bits and it was actually my first ever GTR.


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

Great looking cars these! I'm so torn over whether to go for a MY17 stock or MY17 Nismo front end on my LM1. Every time I see an LM20 I want to go stock bumper with the Litchfield splitter.


----------



## jimbo1234567 (Sep 17, 2018)

sorry for being an absolute retard but what exactly is an lm20. im still new here but will catch up. ask me any question on a b5 rs4 and ill tell you..


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

The LM20 is a model which Litchfields launched to celebrate there 20th year of being in business. They produced 20 cars which have a unique build plaque mine being the last one 20/20. They mechanically and cosmetically modified as a LM car. Below is a link which explains everything done to it, click on the spec tab next to overview tab. 

http://www.litchfieldmotors.com/nissan-gtr/lm20


----------



## Jontte (Jul 19, 2011)

Really nice looking Gt-r, some day going to get one next to le mans.


----------



## Kam187 (Mar 2, 2017)

Need to go through my IOM pics from last year. 

Not sure if I***8217;ve got any footage of your car either in front or behind me.


----------



## jimbo1234567 (Sep 17, 2018)

thanks for that takamo. im still learning. so im assuming that the stage 4.25 spec is the best all rounder in their eyes.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

When I first saw these cars I thought they were expensive but when you sit down and work everything out what***8217;s fitted and development of proven parts they look quite reasonable.

They now have become my favourite Gtr, more so than the nismo with pricing taken into consideration.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Skint said:


> When I first saw these cars I thought they were expensive but when you sit down and work everything out what’s fitted and development of proven parts they look quite reasonable.
> 
> They now have become my favourite Gtr, more so than the nismo with pricing taken into consideration.


You hit the nail on the head, I sold my orange 17 and lost out heavy considering I on lying did 3k miles in Italy over 18months but I'm pretty confident that the LM20 will eventually return some of loss I made over time.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

jimbo1234567 said:


> thanks for that takamo. im still learning. so im assuming that the stage 4.25 spec is the best all rounder in their eyes.


Personally I think it's power to weight, handling and reliability factor makes the LM20 the perfect gtr. Well pleased with it.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I am sure the lm20 will reward you, if it was’nt for an impending house move I would be there myself in one.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Skint said:


> I am sure the lm20 will reward you, if it was’nt for an impending house move I would be there myself in one.


Close call between house or Lm20.... Lol just joking house comes first as priority... Hope you get one my friend.


----------



## Tekki (Feb 12, 2017)

Tasty bit of kit that


----------



## Kindra (Oct 23, 2017)

Awesome car Rab, absolutely love the backend of it. 

K.....


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Thank you guys


----------



## 3sgte (May 1, 2017)

Naughty car :smokin:


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Thank you my brother, indeed it is


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Naughty but nice... Lol


----------

